# console log says: backup kernel: backup sendmail: fatal: usage: sendmail



## makdaddy8888 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi *f*riends,

Why is my console log using backup kernel?
How can I export my screen dump/file dump and post it to pastebin or something similar?
I have been trying to follow Thread 10728 in a attempt to get my FreeBSD 9.0 working as a "catch all"/ backup MX email server.
I followed to the letter the above posts ignoring the Nginx, Roundcube varient as I am fairly happy with Apache 2.2.

I think my the error might have something to do with /etc/mail/mailer.conf but not sure. I was fairly certain that Sendmail was not being used as I installed Postfix from ports.

When *I* run *sendmail stop/stop* *I* get 
	
	



```
postfix/postfix-script: stopping/starting the Postfix mail system
```

*H*ere is my mail.conf:

```
sendmail    /usr/local/sbin/postfix
send-mail    ""
mailq        ""
newaliases   ::
```

Thanks for any help and apologies for asking three different questions in the one thread.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2012)

makdaddy8888 said:
			
		

> Hi *f*riends,
> Why is my console log using backup kernel?



It isn't, the name before "kernel" is the name of the machine.



> How can I export my screen dump/file dump and post it to pastebin or something similar?



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17309

I think there are command line utilities to upload text directly to those sites, but haven't used them.

Asking a bunch of questions in a single thread generally does not get high-quality replies.  It's better to split those up into separate threads, with titles that will attract users knowledgeable in those areas.


----------

